# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Kinh nghiệm phượt mùa lễ   ?

## Suemap

Đợt này được nghỉ phép khá nhiều nên tận dụng làm 1 cú phượt mùa lễ. Nhưng nhắc đến "lễ " sẽ đi đôi với " đắt đỏ" . Mọi người có kế hoạch phượt nào khả thi , vui , hoành tráng và không quá đắt không ạ. Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm giúp em nhé. :Smile:

----------


## Mr Gangnam

Dù có đắt đỏ thì cũng nên đi một chuyến cho đáng chứ Suemap, chỉ có mọi người nghỉ thì mình mới nghỉ thôi mà. Mà đã đi thì đi cho đáng ... theo anh làm một chuyến lên Hà Nội, phượt lên Sapa cho biết cái lạnh miền Bắc ... hehe

----------


## Bi ve

Theo mình thì đi gần như Đà Lạt là được rồi ... Sapa Hà Nội cũng khá xa với gia đình có trẻ em như mình. Tình hình sức khỏe sau chuyến đi mình nghĩ chắc cũng không ổn vì nghe nói ngoài Bắc khá rét, chuyển nhiệt độ nhanh quá chỉ có nước nằm bệnh thôi. Thế thì đi chơi cũng không vui vẻ j. Nghe nói Đà Lạt cũng lạnh và có cái là sắp tới Festival ... mọi người tham khảo nhé

----------


## Hangerboy

> Dù có đắt đỏ thì cũng nên đi một chuyến cho đáng chứ Suemap, chỉ có mọi người nghỉ thì mình mới nghỉ thôi mà. Mà đã đi thì đi cho đáng ... theo anh làm một chuyến lên Hà Nội, phượt lên Sapa cho biết cái lạnh miền Bắc ... hehe


Anh Gangnam ới ời ... nhà em tuy không đi đợt này nhưng dụ định sẽ đi dịp tết này, nghe anh nói có vẻ kinh nghiệm đầy rẫy. A có chuyến phượt nào ra Hà Nội Sapa rồi chia sẽ em với nhé. Tết này sẵn dịp em với vợ đi hấp hôn luôn đấy ạ. Hehe nhờ anh hết

----------


## Mr Gangnam

Hế hê anh đây, Giáng sinh không ra phố chơi để kinh phí đi chuyến lớn phải không nhóc?
Kinh nghiệm  thì không dám nhận với tủi trẻ mấy chú đâu, anh chỉ đi đúng một lần năm ngoái nhưng vẫn chưa thỏa nên năm nay định xúi mọi người lập hội đi típ cho vui ấy mà
Chỉ có diều muốn chia sẻ là năm nay chắc nên đi theo gói dịch vụ của Vietjet Air cho bớt chật vật không như năm ngoái, công ty vừa mới đăng ký gói này ra Hà Nội ăn chơi tất niên nên mọi người có đi thì nghiên cứu nhé. Rồi báo anh luôn  :cuoi1: )

----------


## windnsand

Ối chỉ tiêu hơi khó nhen, đi ngày lễ yêu cầu giá mềm và hoành tráng thì chỉ có đi phượt và theo tình hình đi nhóm và phượt vài địa điểm không phải khu du lịch để làm babecue, picnic thì tuyệt rồi. Chứ còn bàn về Đà Lạt hay Hà Nội thì phải chịu cái giá chung ngày lễ thôi. Dù có Vietjet thì cũng căng như thường thôi à. Với giá có hổ trợ thì cũng có cả một đám đông đua nhau mua, mỗi lần rình là thấy mệt hà

----------


## Bi ve

_Hic sao anh cứ bàn ra vầy nè. Với đi picnic làm Babecue thì chỉ là đi 1 ngày thôi mà, lần này được off tới mấy ngày, đi vậy rồi lại về nhà chán òm. Em với mấy anh bên Phượt.vn cũng bỏ  phong cách  phượt Ngon Bổ Rẻ như anh mà đang chuyển qua tìm hiểu mấy gói của Vietjet như anh Gangnam đang nói nè. Nói chứ tùy lúc tùy nơi thì mình tiếc kiệm nhiều lắm chứ không phải chỉ có phượt khói xăng như anh em mình mới vui đâu anh. Hehe_

----------


## windnsand

> _Hic sao anh cứ bàn ra vầy nè. Với đi picnic làm Babecue thì chỉ là đi 1 ngày thôi mà, lần này được off tới mấy ngày, đi vậy rồi lại về nhà chán òm. Em với mấy anh bên Phượt.vn cũng bỏ  phong cách  phượt Ngon Bổ Rẻ như anh mà đang chuyển qua tìm hiểu mấy gói của Vietjet như anh Gangnam đang nói nè. Nói chứ tùy lúc tùy nơi thì mình tiếc kiệm nhiều lắm chứ không phải chỉ có phượt khói xăng như anh em mình mới vui đâu anh. Hehe_


Anh chỉ comment cái yêu cầu Ngon Bổ Rẻ hoành tráng của chủ top thôi mà em, em cứ tìm hiểu dịch vụ nhen tuy anh giác ngộ nhưng vụ tra thông tin chầu chực các nhà cung cấp này anh cũng còn ngán lắm. Được thì cứ cho mọi người tham khảo luôn cho rồi. Ai cũng giới thiệu không không không hà. Mà nói gì nói đợt này team anh ra tận Đà Nẵng nên nguy cơ đi máy bay rất cao ... haha

----------


## Hangerboy

> Hế hê anh đây, Giáng sinh không ra phố chơi để kinh phí đi chuyến lớn phải không nhóc?





> Kinh nghiệm thì không dám nhận với tủi trẻ mấy chú đâu, anh chỉ đi đúng một lần năm ngoái nhưng vẫn chưa thỏa nên năm nay định xúi mọi người lập hội đi típ cho vui ấy mà
> Chỉ có diều muốn chia sẻ là năm nay chắc nên đi theo gói dịch vụ của Vietjet Air cho bớt chật vật không như năm ngoái, công ty vừa mới đăng ký gói này ra Hà Nội ăn chơi tất niên nên mọi người có đi thì nghiên cứu nhé. Rồi báo anh luôn )



Em vừa ngoài đường về anh ơi, thời buổi này IPAD cầm tay mà, em nói chứ muốn ở nhà như anh nói cho rồi, g người e khét lẹt khói xe, về từ 10g mà giờ này em mới tới nhà. 
Cái vụ Vietjet Air này em cũng nghe nói, mà hình như không có khuyến mãi chuyến từ Sài Gòn mình ra Hà Nội, chỉ có hướng ngược lại. Công nhận một điều là giá hổ trợ tốt thật.

----------


## Hangerboy

Hú anh ơi, phần tham khảo xong rồi nhen, nhà em quyết định chọn gói Vietjet Air khuyến mãi cho mùa giáng sinh năm nay luôn
Thông tin khuyến mãi bao gồm các chuyến: 
1. Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng: giá chỉ từ 480.000 VND
2. Hà Nội - Đà lạt: 599.000 VND
3. Hà Nội - TP HCM: 900.000 VND

----------


## windnsand

Ai chá, chú định đi Đà lạt mà sao cập nhật mấy thông tin này chi z ta, sao không thấy chuyến nào từ Sài Gòn ra z hen, với cái thông tin của chú hình như chỉ cập nhật tới giáng sinh mà giờ này qua lễ rồi còn khuyến mãi khuyến miết gì không đấy. Mình mới được bé Bi Ve thuyết giáo mà làm ăn kiểu này là làm nản típ rồi nhé

----------


## Bi ve

Ủa anh em mình đang bàn chuyện đi Đà Lạt mà anh sao đi theo gói này được, em cũng tham khảo đâu thấy chuyến nào từ Sài Gòn đi Đà Lạt đâu anh hả. Bên team em đang lên kế hoạch đi festival hoa năm nay, người thì có khách sạn quen, người thì có kinh nghiệm ăn chơi nên chỉ còn chờ mỗi việc tham khảo phương tiện. Hihi

----------


## Suemap

_Hi mấy anh này vui quá, em mới sinh viên thôi, du lịch kiểu mấy anh theo đoàn theo team hết vậy?? Cho em theo với nhen. Em thì đang khoái Đà Nẵng - Hội An quá nè, nói từ lâu rồi mà cuối cùng vẫn chưa đi được. Tiện cái là em từ Hà Nội có luôn vé khuyến mãi ra đúng Đà Nẵng. Nên cám ơn anh Gangnam với anh Hangerboy nhé. Có ai ở Hà Nội thì đi cùng em một chuyến nhé, đông vui lài đõ tốn kém hen._

----------


## Hangerboy

Đây là thông tin chi tiết nhe cả nhà, tuy là khuyến mãi mùa giáng sinh nhưng kéo dài tới 31/1 ... g này nếu quyết định và kế hoạch ăn chơi hoàn thành thì cứ liên hệ Vietjet mà nhận ưu đãi 
Còn thắc mắc j nữa thì tham khảo ở đây nhé 
bay-tiet-kiem-nhat-mua-le-hoi - tin-tuc - VietJetAir.com - Giá rẻ hơn, Bay nhiều thêm
Và còn nhiều thông tin khác ... khỏi phàn nàn nhé
Gửi riêng Sue mập nha e ... tết âm lịch này anh cũng định ra Hà Nội một chuyến nên có gì thì anh em mình liên hệ đàm đạo nhé

*Chú ý: post đúng mục, không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài vào ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod!*

----------


## windnsand

Cái này hữu dụng nè ... đáp trả nhen herher
Du lịch một mình (nên đi từ 2 người trở lên , do đặc trưng của Đà Lạt là lạnh nên bạn sẽ cảm thấy ấm cúng hơn ) với 3 ngày ở Đà Lạt, bạn sẽ làm gì ? Bạn sẽ chọn cách khám phá Đà Lạt với những điểm đến quen thuộc hay đi theo ngẫu hứng. Những gạch đầu dòng qua kinh nghiệm của một "du khách bụi" có thể giúp bạn có một kế hoạch cho chuyến đi của mình.

Bạn đã từng nghe tên: Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, Đồi Thông Hai Mộ, Thác Prenn và thác các kiểu ở Đà Lạt. Hãy mạnh dạn gạch những điạ danh này ra khỏi danh sách điểm đến trừ khi bạn là người hoàn toàn chưa biết Đà Lạt, thì nên đi cho đỡ ấm ức. Những địa danh lừng lẫy này bây giờ đã bị biến dạng và không còn nên thơ như bạn tưởng nữa .

Không thích ồn ào, thì bạn cũng không nên đến Đà Lạt vào mùa lễ hội, nếu thực sự muốn biết Đà Lạt ra sao. Mùa lễ, Đà Lạt hơi xô bồ và gần như mất hết dáng vẻ sơn nữ hoang dã của mình. Thêm nữa, tìm ra chỗ nghỉ trọ trong thời điểm này quả là điều không tưởng, nếu bạn không đặt trước cả tháng.

Và các cách để bạn đến Đà Lạt mà không phí thời gian

Phương tiện: giá vé tháng 1/2012 là 180.000đ 1 lượt ghế ngồi và 200.000đ 1 lượt ghế nằm.

Đi xe Thành Bưởi. Nên đi chuyến 11, 12 giờ đêm để đến nơi là khoảng 5,6 giờ sáng, đỡ tốn một đêm khách sạn, lại vừa có dịp ngắm Đà Lạt mù sương sáng sớm. Nhớ gọi cho xe trước vài tiếng để đặt chỗ. Tới Đà Lạt sẽ có xe nhỏ đưa rước tận nơi. ( nếu ai đó không thích thì đặt chuyến 1 h chiều lê Đà Lạt là 8h tối , dạo 1 vòng fố đi bộ ( chỉ mở từ 7h - 10 tối vào thứ 7 và CN , ra đây ăn nhớ hỏi giá trước , không thì ăn xong là bị chém như chơi, rồi sau đó lấy phòng khách sạn và ngủ 1 giấc lấy sức cho ngày mai )

Hoặc jờ có thêm lựa chọn là xe Phương Trang hoặc Mai Linh cũng chất lượng và giá cả tương đương nhau !!!

Chỗ ở: Có hai dạng để chọn lựa

Khách sạn thông thường: Một số khách sạn ở khu trung tâm Hòa Bình ( khu vực đường Nam Kì , Nguyễn Chí Thanh hay Phan Bội Châu , nếu thuê phòng ở khu Phan Đình Phùng hay 3/2 thì phải đi bộ rất xa mới ra đc khu vực chợ Đà Lạt ) giá cả khá ổn, từ 150.000 đồng đến 300.000 đồng/ phòng 2 đến 3 người. Mùa vắng khách cứ mạnh dạn mà trả giá. Nhớ coi phòng trước rồi hãy quyết định.

Khách sạn dạng biệt thự:Có nhiều biệt thự ngoài rìa thành phố cho thuê phòng, giá khoảng 200.000 đồng 400.000 đồng/ngày. Một dạng khách sạn có phòng gỗ khá ấm cúng như Khách sạn Bích Đào trên đường Triệu Việt Vương giá khoảng 350.000 đồng/ngày/phòng 2 người.


Phương tiện di chuyển ở Đà Lạt: Bạn cứ hỏi thuê xe máy ngay khách sạn bạn ở. 80.000 đồng/xe số, 120.000 đồng/xe ga (chưa đổ xăng)

Taxi Đà Lạt có rất nhiều hãng. Nếu đi đông và chỉ đi trong phố thì bạn nên chọn taxi. Từ điểm này đến điểm khác chỉ khoảng 15.000 đồng, chia ra giữa cả nhóm vẫn còn rẻ.

Lịch trình chi tiết

Ngày 1: 5 giờ đến nơi - lấy phòng - tắm rửa nghỉ ngơi.

7 giờ : lười mấy cũng phải dậy đi ăn sáng - ghé quán Tùng uống café nghe nhạc Lê Uyên Phương cho có "hơi hướm" Đà Lạt.

9 giờ: lấy xe và bắt đầu hành trình. Chạy một vòng quanh hồ Xuân Hương khởi động. ( Mua 1 bản đồ tại khách sạn giá 10.000đ, bạn sẽ cần đến nó rất nhiều )

Đi Lang Biang: đến chân núi có hai cách lựa chọn: leo núi hoặc đi xe jeep ( tùy mục đích đến Lang Biang của mỗi người , 1 xe bao trọn là 180 000 nghìn , nếu đi lẻ thì phải chờ xe đủ 6 người mỗi người 40 000 nghìn tiền xe , đi hết chừng 15 phút là lên đỉnh , còn những bạn thích leo núi ( thật ra cũng ko phải là leo núi mà là đi theo đường nhựa đã đc làm sẵn khoảng 7 - 8 Km j đó hết chừng 1h30' mới lên tới đỉnh ) Đường lên đỉnh núi rất thú vị: hai bên là thông và hoa dại, tha hồ làm dáng. Bạn có thể nhờ tài xế xe jeep dừng bất cứ chỗ nào tùy thích, nếu đã bao trọn chuyến xe.

12 giờ trưa: ăn cơm.

Sau đó quay về, chạy thẳng ra Phân viện sinh học Đà Lạt trên đường về.

Mua vé vào cửa 10000 đồng/người. Xưa đây là 1 tu viện đá nằm biệt lập trên đồi. Nếu lên đúng mùa đông hoa trạng nguyên nở đỏ dọc đường lên rất đẹp.

16 giờ30: về thành phố ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi.

20giờ: lên Cung Tơ Chiều nghe nhạc. Bà chủ quán hơi lập dị một tí, nhưng lên Đà Lạt mà chưa ghé Cung Tơ Chiều cũng hơi …uổng. Vào quán nhớ tắt chuông di động, đi nhẹ nói khẽ cười mỉm. Lúc lên có thể để xe ở nhà, đi taxi lên.

11giờ đêm: Đi bộ về ( thường 10h là Đà Lạt vắng người cực kì , nếu về trễ như vậy thì nên đi nhóm 3-4 bạn trở lên vì lúc này đường khá vắng , và lạnh cực kỳ ) Đêm Đà Lạt lúc ấy mênh mang và xinh đẹp kinh khủng. Dọc đường là những ngôi biệt thự im ắng, hai bên đường trồng đầy hoa cúc trắng.

Sau đó có thể tạt ra hồ uống sữa nóng ( đây là 1 đặc điểm của Đà Lạt ) ăn khoai nướng tùy theo … bạn có buồn ngủ hay chưa. Đặc biệt có món bánh mì xíu mại rất ngon bán ngay chỗ từ trên phố đi bộ xuôi xuống vòng xoay gần hồ.

Ngày 2: Sáng chạy xe ra đèo Prenn dạo. Quãng đèo này cực đẹp (nhưng nhớ giữ tay lái cho vững). Dạo chán thì vòng xuống hồ Tuyền Lâm.

Thuê thuyền ra đảo. Một chiếc khứ hồi là 300.000 đồng, nên rủ thêm các hành khách quanh đó thuê chung để tiết kiệm. Nếu không thích đi thuyền hặc để tiết kiệm thì có thể đi vòng bờ hồ ( rẽ trái ) vì người ta mới lám 1 con đường ra đảo 

Ra đảo thì cứ tự nhiên thưởng thức thịt rừng. Nhớ mang theo tấm bạt trải ngồi cho vui. Cảnh đẹp, tha hồ tạo dáng.

Trưa thuê võng 7.000 đồng/ giờ mắc giữa hai cây thông nằm ngủ.

14 giờ: đi Trúc Lâm Thiền Viện. Đi cáp treo ngắm cảnh thành phố và rừng thông (50.000 đồng/ vé khứ hồi)
( Nếu không muốn nghỉ trưa thì bạn có thể rút ngắn thời gian và đi thác Datanla ... có trò trượt thác đã lắm ... 35 000 vé khú hồi ... thử 1 lần đẻ thấy cảm giác mạnh , sẵn tiện ngắm thác chảy cuồn cuộn luôn )

16 giờ30: lên Domain de Marie (Nhà thờ Mai Anh hiện nay)

18giờ: Lang thang xuống khu chợ Âm Phủ ăn hàng. Nhưng đừng dại mà ăn ốc nhé, sẽ bị chém đẹp đấy.

Sau đó là tiết mục đi café: Artista, Cỏ Hồng hay bất cứ quán nào trên phố café. Indoor ấm áp, outdoor thì nhìn thấy một Đà Lạt mênh mông. Khuya rủ nhau đi ăn bắp nướng, xôi gà cũng thú vị.

Ngày 3: Gọi điện đặt xe về chuyến 12 giờ đêm.

Đi Trường Cao Đẳng Sư phạm Đà Lạt ( ở đây có ngôi nhà Cong ... cứ lên xem rồi biết , lưu ý trường chỉ cho tham quan sau 11h trưa ) . Nếu thích thì bạn có thể tham quan ĐH Đà Lạt , đc mệnh danh là ngôi trường thơ mộng nhất VN . Đi hồ Suối Vàng , thung lũng suối Vàng ( cũng tương tự như Thung Lũng Tình Yêu , nhưng đẹp hơn rất nhiều ) .

Dọc đường có nhiều nhà vườn trồng hoa, cứ mạnh dạn vào xin chụp hình, bạn chẳng mua gì cũng không sao. Nhưng tốt nhất là mua ít hoa cho đẹp lòng cả đôi đàng, và … đẹp cả phòng khách sạn.

Đường đi Suối Vàng đẹp mê li, nên mang theo đồ ăn và bạt trải, thích chỗ nào dừng lại picnic chỗ đó luôn.

Đường về thì hãy thả cương cho chiếc xe của bạn biến thành một “hiệp sĩ mù”, thích chạy đi đâu thì chạy. Đường ở Đà Lạt rất đẹp, thích hợp để đi dạo. Chiều về nhớ ghé thung lũng hoa đào của bác Mười Lời. Không có dịp ngắm đào thì sẽ có dịp ngắm những kì hoa dị thảo khác. Cứ xin vào vườn để bạn chụp hình thoải mái.

Chiều về trả xe sớm, đi dạo bộ những con đường dẫn từ hồ lên nhà thờ Con Gà. Ghé vào Nhà thờ một chút để thấy lòng lắng lại sau những ngày rong chơi.

Ăn uống xong đâu đó kéo nhau ra thuê xe đạp đôi chạy quanh hồ, rồi ngồi ở Thanh Thủy, phía rìa gần hồ vừa run vừa uống trà mật ong.

Trở về thu xếp đồ đạc đâu đó, vác ba lô ra café cóc ngồi chơi, đợi xe đến rước ( xe Thành Bưởi sẽ đến đón bạn tận nơi  , đặt vé trước khoảng 1 tiếng )

6 giờ sáng hôm sau bạn đã có mặt ở Sài Gòn.

Vài chú ý khác

- Nếu có thể, buổi tối bạn nhớ chạy xe lên đồi ngắm Đà Lạt lên đèn, sương đêm giăng mờ rất lãng mạn. Rồi tranh thủ xắp xếp chu đáo 1 vài tiếng ghé qua tham quan vườn hoa TP hay ga Đà LẠt , Dinh 3 ( Dinh 1 và 2 đang tu sửa không tham quan được ) ... 

- Ai cũng bảo đồ ăn Đà Lạt ngon rẻ. Bạn nên mạnh dạn hỏi người bản xứ, sẽ được tư vấn món bạn yêu thích . ( sẽ có 1 topic hướng dẫn tận tình về những nơi nên ăn ở đây )

- Đừng quên chuẩn bị cho mình … những người bạn đường lý tưởng để chia sẻ cảm xúc.

Những nơi không nên đi :

- Hồ than thở ( vào đây xong tha hồ mà than thở ) , Thác Cam Ly : do những người dân sống 2 bên thiếu ý thức xả rác bừa bãi làm mất mỹ quan và gây mùi hôi thối !

- mấy anh xe thồ mồi chài mua dâu ở gần khu vực Thung Lũng Tình Yêu .

----------


## Mr Gangnam

Wow ấn tượng quá bác ạ, Thôi thì bác làm theo các chuyến của Vietjet lun nhé ... em thấy vầy là mỗi người một nơi rồi đó nghen, hồi trước em cũng hay tham khảo các ý kiến kinh nghiệm như vầy nhưng mạn phép hỏi anh là cái này cập nhật bao đến hồi nào rồi ha. Mất công đi đến lại không thấy đâu vì đã là thông tin cũ mèm rồi. Mất lòng trước đuọc lòng sau nha anh hehe

----------


## Hangerboy

Híc ... nói vs chia sẻ vs mọi người riết MOD cảnh báo backlink mình luôn, công nhận riết mình giống pr cho chương trình khuyến mại của Vietjet quá trời rồi kìa. Thôi từ bỏ ... chuyến này ai đi đâu thì đi nhé ... kế hoạch đã định đối tác phương tiện vé bên VJA đã duyệt. Chúc mọi người một kì nghĩ an lành nhé

----------


## Bi ve

> Híc ... nói vs chia sẻ vs mọi người riết MOD cảnh báo backlink mình luôn, công nhận riết mình giống pr cho chương trình khuyến mại của Vietjet quá trời rồi kìa. Thôi từ bỏ ... chuyến này ai đi đâu thì đi nhé ... kế hoạch đã định đối tác phương tiện vé bên VJA đã duyệt. Chúc mọi người một kì nghĩ an lành nhé


_Phương tiên nào đi đâu thấy dịch vụ tốt thì mình chia sẻ với mọi người có sao đâu anh, em cũng đi bên Vietjet rồi đây ... tuy mới ra sau này so với các hãng khác nhưng cũng nhờ vậy em thấy có nhiều chính sách khuyến mãi thu hút mọi người ấy chứ. Bay là thích ngay với nó làm cho em thấy "Ai cũng có thể bay" chứ không phân biệt chỉ khi có điều kiện mới coa thể. Hehe_

----------


## windnsand

Bi ve lại chuẩn cmnr nha, hehe. Dạo một vòng cafe với lũ dân phượt mới biết chúng toàn một đám săn vé bay rẻ ... hóa ra mình lạc hậu. Cũng chuẩn bị cho lễ này mà tụi nó chỉ cần lướt phone book vé trên Ip là xong thay vì có cái thú chạy chữa xe cộ ngựa chiến như mền  :cuoi1:

----------


## Bi ve

_Đây em đây, anh nói đâu cho xa, em cũng một tay mobile một tay quơ book vé cho cả đám người ấy chứ phải đùa đâu anh. Hôm nào cho em vô hội của anh đi là được rồi, sẳn tiện em cải cách tư tưởng của anh luôn. Hehe.
Mà cuối cùng a quyết định đi đâu đợt này á??? Bên Vietjet em thấy có nhiều chương trình khác nữa nè anh_

----------


## Hangerboy

Anh định từ bỏ thớt này mà cuối cùng phải quay lại nhắc Bi ve cẩn thận với anh Gió Cát (windnsand) này nhen, đừng có lún sâu vào bang hội của ảnh, với em mà lên xe mấy chú phong lưu bôn ba này là khỏi xuống nha.  :cuoi1:

----------


## Suemap

_Hi nói vậy chứ phong cách bụi bụi thích phượt này giờ đang mốt mà anh, với lãng tử kiểu ấy thì dù biết cũng có người lao vào hoài á. Em mới ra lấy vé đi Đà Nẵng về rồi nè ... mai bay. Em thấy thủ tục bên Vietjet làm đơn giản ấy chứ ... có hệ thống hết, em check onl  trên web rồi ra đúng giờ lấy vé là xong kèo. Phục vụ cũng ổn ... vui và thân thiện. Anh giao dich với em đẹp trai phải biết ... hehe_

----------


## thuty

Nghe trong này PR cho Vietjet nhiều quá. Khi nào có dịp sẽ thử xem thế nào.

----------


## windnsand

Ò, nói đi nói lại một hồi là quanh quẩn Vietjet, hôm nào anh em mình ra mà như hồi đó bị delay là mình cạch luôn à nha.
@ Bive: Đợt này định đi Đà Nẵng luôn em, xa quá nên mới ngồi nghe tụi em khen chê mấy vụ này chứ gần gần là anh dong xe đi lâu rồi  :cuoi1:

----------


## Bi ve

_Cái vụ hay delay là lâu rồi anh ơi, dạo này hệ thống làm việc oke lắm nên công ty e mới hợp tác lâu dài ấy chứ, sếp em cứ đi bên này liên tục mà.
Tưởng anh đi Đà Lạt thì cho em ké, Đà Nẵng thì năm nay chắc bỏ nhỡ quá, mà đợt này có gì vui không anh?_[/I]

----------


## Hangerboy

Chương trình có tên gọi “Lễ hội Tôi yêu Đà Nẵng- Countdown Party 2012,” sẽ được tổ chức từ lúc 20 giờ đến 24 giờ ngày 31/12/2012 tại Quảng trường 29/3, đường 2/9. Dự kiến, chương trình sẽ đón khoảng 20.000 người đến tham dự. Một sân khấu hoành tráng sẽ được lắp tại Quảng trường với giàn âm thanh hiện đại, màn hình LED cực lớn để phục vụ lễ đếm ngược vào khoảnh khắc giao thừa, chào đón năm mới 2013. Chương trình cũng sẽ trao tặng Quỹ xây dựng Bệnh viện Ung thư và Quỹ vì người nghèo của thành phố Đà Nẵng 500 triệu đồng. Ngoài ra, khán giả đến tham dự cũng sẽ được uống bia, nước giải khát miễn phí. Lễ hội đếm ngược chào năm mới trở thành lễ hội truyền thống của nhiều nước trên thế giới.
Nhanh nhanh kẻo hết vé nhé ... hehe

----------


## Mr Gangnam

Nghe xôm tụ quá hỉ ... cái này tết Dương Lịch ... có ai biết tết ta mình có chương trình gì hok. Anh định đi tết ta này ... đi tự túc nên ai có kinh nghiệm cứ Share tiếp nhé. Nhất là chú Gió Cát hen ... anh thích hội của chú rồi đấy

----------


## Suemap

*Có ai có tụ điểm ăn chơi nào ngon - bổ - rẻ ko share em với ạ*

----------


## Hangerboy

*Ăn bánh tráng thịt Heo* : 

1. Quán Trần trên đường Hải Phòng nối dài, nói taxi chạy đến gần diêu thị Bài Thơ là gặp, tại đây có bán bún mắm (đặc sản ĐN) nữa, quán đẹp, đồ ngon và phục vụ pro nhất ĐN 

Ăn Hải sản : 

1. Quán Bà Thôi trên đường Lê Đình Dương, nói taxi ai cũng biết, chuyên hải sản, đồ ăn làm ngon

*Các quán vỉa hè ngon :* 

Bánh canh xương và chả, ngon nổi tiếng, nằm sau lưng trường PTTH Phan Chu Trinh, đối diện cafe Ghitano, 123 Nguyễn Chí Thanh

Bánh Bèo, Nậm, Gói ngon, rẻ : Đường Trưng Nữ Vương, khúc giữa đường, anh deck nhớ địa chỉ, tòan phi đến ăn thôi

Buổi sáng, điểm tâm ngon là tòan là Bún (món này người ta ăn như người HN ăn phở)

1. Bún bà Thương, 20 năm rùi, anh ăn từ bé, nằm trên đường Trần Quốc Tỏan, ko có biển hiệu, gần ngã tư Đường Yên Báy và Trần Quốc Toản

2. Bún bà Hương, cũng tầm 10 năm, đừong Đống Đa, ngay ngã 3 Đống Đa- Cao THắng, bán cả ngày

3. Bún bà Đào, bán trước năm 80, giờ con bà ấy bán, trong hẻm đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, gần ngã tư Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Quang Trung

4. Bún chả cá ngon cùng với hẻm trên, ngòai hẻm cũng có nhưng ko ngon bằng

5. Bún ốc có hương vị ngon như HN, vợ anh thích ăn chỗ này, ngã 3 đường Trần Phú và Hòang Văn Thụ, Chỉ bán buổi sáng

6. Bún chả cá ngon nữa là đường Lê Hồng Phong, chạy khỏang giữa đường


*Share xong đói quá :|*

----------


## Bi ve

Hự hự nghe là muốn bay ra ngay Đà Nẵng rồi, em đi đâu đi chứ có nhiều đồ ăn ngon là em mê hà  :cuoi1:

----------


## Suemap

Vậy ai có đi ra đây, hay ai đang ở Đà Nẵng thì ra chơi với em nhe... welcome

----------

